# I don't want everyone...



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

to look at my eye MOM...OK one quick look 

Sadie is doing great, stitches out, cone off


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Stitches out and cone free is great news. Hope your girl is feeling great really really soon.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Looks great! I bet she's happy to have that cone off!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

She is back to normal, got the clear from the vet yesterday, believe me she is enjoying it every minute


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Yeah!!! Well done Sadie. You are looking as beautiful as ever. 

Hugsssssss


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

She's looks wonderful. I'm so glad that everything worked out! I haven't been on a lot recently because of school but have been wondering how she's doing... what great news!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

ebenjamin85 said:


> She's looks wonderful. I'm so glad that everything worked out! I haven't been on a lot recently because of school but have been wondering how she's doing... what great news!!


thanks, she had that darned cone on for 2 weeks, she is very happy and back to her old self..lol


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

No more tears?


----------



## Takasnooze (Mar 22, 2011)

What a sweet girl !


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> No more tears?


no more tears


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sadie*

Sadie

So Happy for you and your Mom!! 

You look MARVELOUS-What a great Mother's Day present!!!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Oh man, I betcha she feels soooo good having that eye taken care of!


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm happy that Sadie is well and cone free!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

YEAY!!!!! That is great news for Sadie. Give her a big kiss from me. Love her first picture.


----------

